# First hardtail, should I be concerned about the forks



## Cyc_al (29 May 2013)

Hi
I am about to purchase my first hardtail and as ever I am finding there are too many bikes on the market to choose from. My budget is circa £600 and I am set on a 29er. To date I have looked at the usual suspects including Giant Revel 29ER 0 etc. Many of these come with the Suntour XCM whether 80 or 100 travel. As this is a key feature of the bike I did a bit of further research on the forks including the reviews in the latest MBR and the XCM seems to be basic and have its problems in bottoming out or just noisy.
Does anyone have any experience of this fork? 
Am I right to be wary of it?
The MBR test actually shows the Voodoo Bizango 29er as their test winner; this comes with the Suntour Raidon LO air suspension, is this a worthy competitor (albeit the 18" frame is out of stock across the country and no one seems to know if it will be re-stocked)?
Another option would be the Cube Analog 29er; does anyone have any comments on this and where in Scotland it can be purchased?
Finally the spec for the Lapierre Raid 329 states an Suntour Acme fork; I cannot find any reviews on this - any comments?

Thanks for reading this and any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 May 2013)

You are buying an entry level real mtb in 29-er form. The spec has to compromise on something to hit the price point. Fork would be the first place the brand will look to save money.

@Cubist will be along in a bit with other words of wisdom.


----------



## Ticktockmy (29 May 2013)

Firstly you have to think what abuse you intend to put your bike through, if you are just going to ride in the main on roads with some light tracks and bridleways use, in most cases the supplied forks with be good enough, however if you are intending to push the bike to the limit then I would look to replacing the forks for a more robust set, again you have to match it to the best you can afford, and what sort of riding you think you might subject the forks too.

As to makes, so many to chose from, which will match your requirements and budgets. I would keep your eyes open for offers, as the main suppliers often sell last years models of Cheap, last year acquired some Rock Shox Reba Solo air forks for less than £100 so by keeping your eyes open the bargains are out there. I would point out that whilst on the forum you will get very good advise, we are all built different so what suits one person might well not suit someone else.


----------



## Cubist (29 May 2013)

@GregCollins I'm flattered!

As TickTockMy says, it all depends on what you want to do with your bike. Hardtails are far more capable than people give them credit for, but the have to be appropriately equipped. The entry level market is fraught, not least because there are so many out there, and everybody starts off with a budget that they think should get them something all-singing, all-dancing. The Suntour XC forks are rated in the reviews as good, crap, indifferent, clunky. It's particularly telling when you see two bikes in side by side reviews and one is being slagged off for its woeful clunky XCM fork, and the other is being praised for its "basic but efficient" XCM etc etc. 

My personal experiences of Suntour XCM LO forks are that they are good for a basic level of riding in basic conditions. We're talking about uneven, rutted bridleways where the emphasis is on trekking rather than hooning. My lad had one on his hardtail when he was about eleven, and although it was adequate for most stuff, he wanted to push it on nadgery descents, and wanted to do more drops and stuff, and the fork simply wasn't up to the job. It wasn't damped and the spring preload did nothing that we could determine.It was bouncy and harsh, with the well-documented top-out clunk as it tried to spit you off the front on rock gardens. We swapped it for a nice coil Tora, and that transformed the bike. 

SO, if you are happy that you won't be doing much more that towpaths, bridleways and fire roads (as well as many smooth trail centres) , than there's nothing wrong with the XCM. If you are determined to ride more adventurous stuff, then it will be a limiting factor. The Canyon Yellowstone 29er 5.9 has a Rockshox Recon. It'll be just a smidge over budget at £700 or so delivered, but I reckon that would be money better spent.

There is another, slightly braver way, and that would be to get the bike you can afford now, with the XCM, and go and ride. It'll take you a month or two to get the feel of things, and you will find your level with the fork. If it is limiting you, and you really can't get on with it , then scour eBay and the classifieds for a used Recon or Reba, and swap it. You'll get a Reba for less than £200, and your Suntour should get you back about £60 or so on eBay.


----------



## Cyc_al (29 May 2013)

Thanks all for the comments and advice.

I take the point that I am entering the market at a fairly low level and whilst the majority of riding will be on relatively smoother tracks etc there will be the occaission where I will venture on to rougher stone covered tracks albeit not jumps or anything quite so adventurous, which is why I am trying to get the best balance/value for my money. Since my first post I have since found a Cube Attention 29 which has a Rock Shox XC28. Would this be able to cope with a wider variety of treatments or is it just the bottom of a different supplier's range with no better performance.

Has anyone got experience of the Cube Attention 29?


----------



## akb (30 May 2013)

Ive had the XCMs since April last year on the Rockhopper. Used weekly on a trail commute / weekend flat trails / weekend hilly trails. No problems.


----------



## VamP (30 May 2013)

akb said:


> Ive had the XCMs since April last year on the Rockhopper. Used weekly on a trail commute / weekend flat trails / weekend hilly trails. No problems.


 
You live in Potton?

Where do you go for hilly trail around here, I am new to the area and haven't found any yet


----------



## akb (30 May 2013)

VamP said:


> You live in Potton?
> 
> Where do you go for hilly trail around here, I am new to the area and haven't found any yet


 
I am. I assume you are too?

Not many hills that I have found around Potton. However there are nice trails around Potton Quarry (which has a few hills), Deepdale Woods. There is also some nice sections around John O'Gaunt golf course leading towards Sutton and Biggleswade.

Most of the local trails I have found are from Strava which has been a pretty good tool for locations.

For a decent hilly work out, Chicksands / Rowney Warren bike park near Shefford/Haynes has some great trails. There is also the bike park for slalom/4x etc if thats your cuppa tea. http://www.chicksandsbikepark.co.uk/trail_guide/ About 20 mins drive away.
There is also Woburn Sands further a field which is about 40 mins away.


----------



## VamP (30 May 2013)

Awesome thanks buddy 

I'm at The Heath, between Potton and Everton


----------



## akb (30 May 2013)

VamP said:


> Awesome thanks buddy
> 
> I'm at The Heath, between Potton and Everton


 
Theres also the Sand Hills in Sandy.


----------

